# Roof anchors on ladders.



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lately I've found myself thinking about the possibility of falling from a roof or ladder, maybe it's because I'm getting older. I've only ever just used extension ladders with stabilizers, but I keep thinking about using something more. We're starting to do more and more 3 story exteriors, and hopefully we'll keep growing, which (hopefully) means bigger projects. I've been thinking about different ways to feel more secure while we're high up. I'm looking at something like this

I know that usually it's just roofers who use things like this, I'm ok with spending a few hundred on safety for myself and my guys. I'm wondering, do any of you use similar setups while just on ladders? Would they still be effective, anchored to the roof, if one of us were to fall from a ladder? At the very least I think it would be useful for safety just hopping on and off roofs when we need to. 

Does anyone else use any other safety techniques? I've seen a few strap-like things that secure the tops of ladders to roofs, and those look promising.

The safer we are, the lower my stress level, and I don't know how I'd sleep at night if one of my employees fell off a ladder and got hurt, disabled, or worse..


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The more safety stuff the better! There was a cool new device for walking on roofs at the PDCA expo this year. Maybe someone here remembers the name of it. I guess they need a more catchy name. It looks really promising. Also, we use safety anchors that can be mounted to rafter tails so that you're not screwing through a roof for our harnesses. Another good item for roofs are roof hooks which mount to the top of the ladder and has a wheel on the opposite side so you roll the ladder section up to the ridge, flip it over and the hook holds the ladder in place. Great for working on dormers. 
My approach lately has been to more or less avoid 3 story jobs if possible....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a couple of spare roof ladder hooks for sale. I got them in a auction last fall. I couldn't pass up. 
David


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have safety harnesses and roof hooks, I use the roof hooks for all dormers 2 or more stories, and I will toss on the safety harness for 3 stories, I don't anchor to the roff I find a tree or some thing solid on the opisite side of the house to tie off to. I have used my van as my anchor point many times. just make sure you have the keys on you so no one drives away with it while your anchored to it.


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

I am surprised that code has not changed to make tie offs part of all roof systems


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

cairnstone said:


> I am surprised that code has not changed to make tie offs part of all roof systems


That would be a common sense solution. Make it code to install anchors on new and replacement roofs. Every chance I get I mention this. Just do not know the right people to tell.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The problem with anchor points is they have to withstand 5,000 lbs., and that can be hard to determine when installing them without testing. How are you supposed to test them? This confuses me.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

CApainter said:


> The problem with anchor points is they have to withstand 5,000 lbs., and that can be hard to determine when installing them without testing. How are you supposed to test them? This confuses me.


I would think if they are installed to rafters with a certain nailing pattern and a certain fastener size etc it would be able to be rated for a certain load. They are installed on some new roofs around here, and I sure love it when I see them when bidding a house. The anchors you can install on an exposed rafter tail are really handy. We use those on sticky situations.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We have safety harnesses and roof hooks, I use the roof hooks for all dormers 2 or more stories, and I will toss on the safety harness for 3 stories, I don't anchor to the roff I find a tree or some thing solid on the opisite side of the house to tie off to. I have used my van as my anchor point many times. just make sure you have the keys on you so no one drives away with it while your anchored to it.


CD: Can you show pics or a link to what you use? I'd love to see your setup.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

painter1986 said:


> CD: Can you show pics or a link to what you use? I'd love to see your setup.






















These are ladder hooks for roof tops.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

There's plenty of one and two story houses to paint.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

painter1986 said:


> CD: Can you show pics or a link to what you use? I'd love to see your setup.


What Damon T posted are the roof hooks. The safety harness is a MSA.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> There's plenty of one and two story houses to paint.


I love one story houses! I think I should change my name to Rambler painting co.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> There's plenty of one and two story houses to paint.


 Correct but thats another story.:whistling2:


----------

